# Arrow recommendation for compound bow?



## Skallagrim (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey folks,

As a total newbie to the world of compound bows all the different specifications are very confusing to me, so it would be helpful to get advice from people who understand the technicalities.

So recently I got a Bear Encounter in the mail (that sounds kind of scary actually ) and now I'm trying to find out what kinds of carbon arrows to get for it. It's currently set to 50 lbs. and I plan to increase it to 55 lbs. once I got used to it. After some research and measuring I figured out that my draw length is 27'' and the right arrow length seems to be 26''. I'm going to use this bow for outdoors target shooting.

From what I understand, Easton Lightspeed shafts with a spine of 500 would be appropriate, but I have no idea how they compare to other models and makers. I'm open for all suggestions.


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Yep with your draw length and 55 lbs your right on with the 500 spine arrows. Now as far as selection thats completely up to your budget and what you want to tune your bow too. 

Currently I use Beeman Carbon (Now Easton) arrows with 2 inch Blazer veins. Youll want to take your bow to a pro shop and check out the arrows and shoot them because you may need to have some adjustments done to your bow to tune your bow to the arrows.


----------



## Skallagrim (Jan 31, 2013)

Unfortunately there is no such shop anywhere near my location, so I'd have to do that myself. What adjustments are you referring to?


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Skallagrim said:


> Unfortunately there is no such shop anywhere near my location, so I'd have to do that myself. What adjustments are you referring to?


Arrows fly differently based on the paradox of the arrow. You may have to adjust your arrow rest left right or you knocking point up or down. What you want to focus on when making the adjustments:

make sure your arrow when knocked is at a 90 Degree angle of the string. also measure the arrow from the riser side wall at the front of the riser and at the back of the riser if one is longer then the other when the arrow crosses the riser plane then adjust so front and rear are exactly the same.


----------



## Skallagrim (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok, thanks for the advice!


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Skallagrim said:


> Ok, thanks for the advice!



The way to test this after you think you have it right Setup a paper target in front of a backstop make sure the paper is stretched out flat. Shoot an arrow at your backdrop through the paper. If the arrow passes through the paper without tearing it outside the arrow diameter of the fletching you know your arrows are flying straight. If you rip a bigger hole in the paper than what the diameter of the fletching is then you know your arrows are not flying straight. When you do this you want to be at least 5 feet away from the paper when you shoot it. You want that arrow to have time to do its paradox and see if the flight is straight. 

You can also shoot at a target and keep an eye on the arrow. depending on if the arrow flys side to side at the rear or up and down then you know you need to make adjustments.

Hope this all helps.


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Watch this video he goes through everything I just talked about. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZiZaQBIAw0


----------



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

Also here a Youtube channel with nothing but bow tuning tips. Definitely worth watching since your DIY'ing this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZw-vGocvSg&list=PL7E00B04189E8D3DA


----------



## Darth Tom (Jan 21, 2012)

I use Easton Lightspeed 3Ds on my Field bow - I just followed the information on Easton's shaft selector which I find clear and accurate. The arrows are as accurate as you could hope for, given I bought them because they're cheap enough I wouldn't be too upset if I got range wrong and shot a rock... I only did minimal setup (a brief paper tune for centreshot which I confirmed by shooting 30m to 90m, checking that there was no side to side movement), and used them to get a 1350 FITA (which I was delighted with - I shoot like a muppet). Being a lightweight, larger (~7mm) diameter shaft I expected they wouldn't perform so well at long distances but I found they showed excellent accuracy at 90m. I absolutely recommend the Lightspeed range - the 3D have slightly better tolerances and take the excellent Easton G or Beiter 12/x nocks for better precision.


----------



## Skallagrim (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you, that's definitely helpful.


----------

